# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB.Net] Console Application Slots

## dday9

A fun console app to play the slots. This is the source code.

Notes:
This uses LINQ so you must have the .Net framework 3.5 or higher installed.

Source Code:

vb.net Code:
Option Strict On
Option Explicit On
Module Module1
    Private coins As Integer = 100
    Private r As New Random
    Private reels As Dictionary(Of String, Integer)
     Sub Main()
        Call SetDict()
        Console.WriteLine(Instructions)
         While coins > 0
            Dim response As String = Console.ReadLine
            If response.ToLower = "b" Then
                Console.WriteLine(Balance)
            ElseIf response.ToLower = "d" Then
                Console.WriteLine(Instructions)
            ElseIf response.ToLower = "p" Then
                coins -= 5
                Call Pull()
            Else
                Console.WriteLine("Invalid Input.")
            End If
        End While
    End Sub
     Private Sub SetDict()
        reels = New Dictionary(Of String, Integer)
        reels.Add("Cherry | Cherry | Cherry", 5)
        reels.Add("Bar | Bar | Bar", 15)
        reels.Add("7 | 7 | 7", 30)
        reels.Add("Cherry | Bar | 7", 0)
        reels.Add("Cherry | 7 | Bar", 0)
        reels.Add("Cherry | Cherry | 7", 2)
        reels.Add("Cherry | Cherry | Bar", 2)
        reels.Add("7 | Cherry | Bar", 0)
        reels.Add("7 | Bar | Cherry", 0)
        reels.Add("7 | 7 | Cherry", 0)
        reels.Add("7 | 7 | Bar", 0)
        reels.Add("Bar | 7 | Cherry", 0)
        reels.Add("Bar | Cherry | 7", 0)
        reels.Add("Bar | Bar | Cherry", 0)
        reels.Add("Bar | Bar | 7", 0)
    End Sub
     Private Function Balance() As String
        Return "Your current coin balance is: " & coins.ToString
    End Function
     Private Function Instructions() As String
        Return String.Format("Instructions:{0}To view your balance type: b{0}To view these instructions type: d{0}To spin the slot machine type: p{0}", Environment.NewLine)
    End Function
     Private Sub Pull()
        Dim spinned_reel As KeyValuePair(Of String, Integer) = reels.ToList()(r.Next(0, reels.Count - 1))
        Console.WriteLine(spinned_reel.Key)
        coins += spinned_reel.Value
    End Sub
 End Module

----------


## dday9

-Duplicate Post-

----------


## dday9

A quick update. I fixed everything in the slots. Now it's a perfect console application slots. As always I'm up for suggestions.

----------

